# Bump on Nose



## jacobarrey (Jul 18, 2015)

Don't know what this is. Just noticed it yesterday and am new to hedgehogs. Attached are before and after pictures. Thank you for the help guys


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd help if you specified what you're concerned about. The spot on his nose? Can you get a better picture that's brighter? I can see that it's red, but not much else. If you're concerned, though, your best bet is going to the vet.


----------



## jacobarrey (Jul 18, 2015)

I wanted to know if any of you guys have experienced this out know what it is? Before I make an unnecessary trip to the very


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As I said, the picture's too dark to see much, so I can't really tell you anything. If you can get a better picture and actually point out what you're concerned about, someone might be able to say something about it.


----------



## jacobarrey (Jul 18, 2015)

*Better Pictures*

Here are some new pictures of the her. You can see the bump really good on these pictures. Sorry it took a few days i have been busy. She will also let me touch and rub the bump indicating no pain. Can hedgehogs get warts? that it what it feels like. Thanks in advanced to all you guys/galls for all the quick responses i have been getting, this site has taught me so much as a new heggie owner


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Take her to a veterinarian to have it examined. 

No she shouldn't have a bump on her nose. Can they get warts? Probably, but with as often as masses tend to turn out to be tumors in our little ones its best to err on the side of caution and have it examined, or removed/tested to determine the nature of the mass.


----------

